# Effects of gender on irritable bowel syndrome



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Nippon Rinsho. 2006 Aug;64(8):1549-51. Links [Effects of gender on irritable bowel syndrome][Article in Japanese]Hattori T, Fukudo S. Department of Behavioral Medicine, Tohoku University Graduate School of Medicine.Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) is one of the most common functional bowel disorders, with prevalence between 10% and 15%, which predominates in female. Two-thirds of IBS patients are female, and the prevalence of condition range from 14% to 24%. In addition to sex hormone, the other factors, i.e.) visceral perception, autonomic nervous system and pharmacological treatment response, are associated with gender differences in IBS. Recent studies indicate that pain thresholds to visceral stimulation are lower in females with IBS compared with males with IBS. It is also indicated that males with IBS have greater sympathovagal balance in response to visceral stimulation. Further elucidation of gender differences in IBS may contribute to treatment of IBS.PMID: 16898631


----------

